# Techniken um Neue Programmiersprachen zu verstehen



## Felix18 (13. Aug 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich mache zurzeit einen Praktikum in dem meine Aufgabe sich mit der Softwareentwicklung beschäftigt. 

Nun hat mir mein Arbeitgeber eine neue Aufgabe gegeben und zwar mich mit Mikrocontrollern ausseinander zu setzen.

Meine Frage:"Gibt es eine Technik womit ich schnellst möglich den Konzept vom neuen Programm Code verstehen kann?"

Meine Grundkenntnisse sind C++ und Java.

Danke im Voraus!

Felix


----------



## Tobse (13. Aug 2014)

Wie gut bist du in C++ und Java? Es gibt in _jedem_ Programmcode grundstrukturen, die sich abstrahiert in jeder Programmiersprache finden. Zum Beispiel Vergleiche, Schleifen, Aufrufe, Berechnungen etc. Diese Prinzipien und wie man sie verwendet variieren nicht, sie bleiben immer gleich. Das, was sich ändert ist der Syntax in dem sie Dargestellt sind. Beispiel:


```
if (foo != 3)
{
    // do something
}
else
{
    // do sometzhign else
}
```

Basic

```
if foo <> 3 then
begin
    ; do something
else begin
    ; do something else
end;
```

EDIT: P.S.: Wie schnell man eine neue Syntax und neue Bibliotheken lernt, hängt viel mehr von der AUffassungsgabe als von der Technik ab.


----------

